
Hey Future Self – Send a Message to Your Future Self - mauwi
https://mauwi.me/heyfutureself/
======
deadlock22
I'd be hesitant to submit all of my current/future contact information to a
form on a random site with no further information about the service.

~~~
b-orges
Exactly. I left immediately after it requested my last name. But interesting
and fun concept!

